# "Erfahrener WoW Gamer" möchte geworben werden



## Deadix (16. Februar 2015)

Hat sich erledigt, Partner gefunden.

Closen bitten.


----------



## Ferdi1992 (27. Februar 2015)

Hey ^^ Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kan,Spiele atm auf Onyxia/Horde.Bin 22. Jahre alt. Schreib mich einfach mall in Whatsapp an (015112920608) mfg^^


----------



## Deadix (28. Februar 2015)

Hab jemanden gefunden, sorry an den Rest.

PS: Nimm bitte deine Handynr aus dem Internet, kommt nie gut


----------

